# Upgrading the RV



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I've been away from the forum for too long with other issues to deal with, but here we are and a bit of an update for RVers. We were trying to decide what to do with regards to replacement or upgrade of our Holiday Rambler, and the story might be of interest to others.

Its a 2001 machine, single slide, sat, all the bits and bobs, 20K on the clock, excellent chassis condition, and an LPG conversion. The downside of it is that the decor is dowdy and looks like mud. The question was, do we buy new or do we upgrade the existing?

Our buying criteria were: 33' or less, no less storage than current, LPG or Diesel and no older than 2005 and no window behind the bedhead. (Drinking a morning cuppa in bed is a key to a healthy life  )

We looked around all the dealers and ads that we could find, and discovered that the only way could meet all the criteria was to buy a new Gulfstream Crescendo. Given that would cost 90K to change that brought us back to the option, to upgrade the existing RV.

So this is the plan. Well have airbags all round, and depending on how that feels on the steering, a Safe-T-Bar perhaps to reduce sway. Then internally it will be new carpets, soft furnishings, oven, worksufaces and sink. I guess that lots should be doable for 5K, which given that depreciation is now at its limit (more or less) should do us nicely for the next 2 years or so.

The one question I do have is 'What do other RVers do about floor coverings? We are considering lino at the door, kitchen and dining area, but carpet elsewhere. Alternatively lino throughout and rugs where necessary. 

Any Ideas or contributions?


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi DaMann

I think upgrading your existing RV makes much more sense. 

After using our RV for 2 years we had all the soft furnishing in ours reupholsterd in leather (easier to keep with the children) and it made a huge difference to the look and feel of the interior. 

As for the floor coverings I would advise that you lay good amtico on the floor through out. Make a template of the floor areas, choose a nice carpet and have it cut into the various sections and edged. Then you can have the best of both worlds full carpeted or a mix. 

Good luck with what ever you decide to do.

Arizona


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
I know exactly what you mean about the morning cuppa.
We had the same problem with our Winnebago Sightseer. But found the solution with a piece of polystyrene the same size as the window, covered in material. Works a treat
Regards
Tel


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Upgrade is the answer*

We have a 5th wheel that also needed refreshing - the carpet was the original and was described as a luxury upgrade from the standard, it never looked or felt clean no matter what you did to it, the walls were also looking very tired - so we ripped out the carpet, took out all the fitted cabinets and furniture, removed the window blinds and curtains. We then had real wood flooring fitted throughout, except the bedroom and bathroom, we renewed the lino in the bathroom and a new carpet in the bedroom, the walls were all painted, the cabinets replaced and the fitted furniture layout changed to give more room. We ditched the curtains completely and replaced the blinds after having them cleaned. The flooring we had done professionally, although I bought the materials my self - the whole job £1300.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

And very nice too!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DaMann said:


> I've been away from the forum for too long


Quite agree - nice to hear your virtual voice again.  I'll be following this thread with interest, as our van - which we are still delighted with - also looks a little dowdy material-wise.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade is the answer*



essarx said:


> We have a 5th wheel that also needed refreshing - the whole job £1300


Just to clarify, do you mean the *entire* job cost that, including the furniture/floor coverings/labour etc.?

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

its rewarding too ... I am putting some effort into mine.. slowly , lots to do

John


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes everything, the only professional help was the floor laying which was too complicated for me. The guy I used fits-out motorhomes and caravans, has worked in the industry for years, recommendation came from O'Leary's (Woodmansey, Nr. Hull), when I get home (April) I'll dig out his card and post the details on the forum. He has a workshop in a large farm building near Dunswell (nr. Hull). I took out all the floor materials, removed the cabinets and did the painting, and cleaned the blinds. I bought the real wood flooring, lino and carpet from a commercial flooring co (supplies to the industry) at wholesale, quanitities were based on the pro's measurements. He did such a good job - there were only 3 part planks left. As I have underfloor heating he even selected the correct adhesive so that the floor wouldn't buckle, the adhesive was very expensive but nothings budged after 3000 miles and heating been on every evening during this winter.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

As you may know ( i might have mentioned it before :wink: ) we have had new carpet and cushionfloor laid,had a new sofa made and are eagerly awaiting the return of our captain chairs and dashboard which are off being recovered in leather (quite excited about that ),tonight a joiner is coming to discuss the worktop for my kitchen and office area and i am still waiting for the guy to do my kitchen,cupboard for washing machine and office.

Essarx your fifth wheel looks very nice,good job.

Chris


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

That will be the ever helpfull Mark Warrior of Warrior Motorhomes Hull Bank Farm, Dunswell Nr Hull. 07971-769691. Aren't I clever boy then?  

Seriously, I just happened to call on him this week to talk through woodwork refurbishment. He builds for O'Learys. Complete motorhomes if required.


----------



## 110279 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bang on, saved me a job when I get home.
I can thoroughly recommend him, I know he is usually very busy, he will do a good job.
Good luck.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Progress so far*

This how it looks to date:

Upholstery is booked in with Regal for the full monty

Located the correct cooker and sink from Smev which will be fitted by my mate the joiner when I've bought the correct worksurface from IDS.

Going to replace the TV with a 12v avtex one, so the whole AV thing will run off 12v.

Airbags on order from Duncan who will also install the gas connection for the Smev oven

All in all relatively simple so far. The major problem is with floor coverings. The H Rambler is the usual shag pile butting up to 1/4" thick flooring tiles. The carpet fitter who's looked at the job so far seemed perplexed. It appears to all hinge upon how easily the existing flooring can be removed.
Does anybody have any experience of how easy it is to remove floorcoverings with messing up the sub-floor?


----------



## 110902 (Mar 27, 2008)

:lol: Hi we upgraded our van 2 year ago and it looks great. The carpet was a nightmare to remove as lots of very large staples hold it down. When you start refurbishing you realise how basic they are at putting it all together. Thats not to say its easy to remove far from it. We found a guy who fits out barges he charged us £175 pounds to lay the new carpet. A bargin to say the least but dont think he will ever charge that again . I was cleaver :lol: enough to be able to to make all new curtains and pellmets so the total amount was about £800 . Do watch the weight of everything you replace we just changed 37 handles that we got from usa and the weight difference was quiet surprising. If your van is always well loaded as ours is you might also be surprised at the new weight you will add as its not always something we think of when replacing things. Good luck your van will look SO good when finished,we are really pleased with ours.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Latest news and experiences*

Things are moving on, new worksurface and table fitted and looking good, flat screen TV bought, flashy wooden surround made and fitted and looking good, carpet removed ready for refit, and looking.....oh my gawd!

Pleased we took up the carpet as I have discovered a damp patch in the floor under the passenger seat footwell. Detailed investigations have found that the culprit is probably a seam on the gutter at roof level. The sealant has cracked and is probably letting water in. I won't know if i've solved the problem till the weather becomes a bit drier and I can seal it all up.

Be warned, check all masticed joints


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Air-rides fitted wow!*

Duncan has now fitted the air-rides on the bus, and wow what a difference. Before we had to continually adjust the steering wheel which made long runs tiring and irksome. Now it just sails forward with no adjustment. I was even able to release the steering wheel on a straight road and it never wavered.

I hope that helps somebody!


----------

